# Gel filters



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Where do you guys by gelatin filters in Toronto? Do dollar stores carry them? I wonder if art and craft store carry them. 

This should work fine to take picture under blue light. What gel filter color do I need to buy to take pic under blue light?


----------

